# Mobilier des Apple store : quels fournisseurs ?



## Sylow (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir !

j'aimerai savoir qui  fabrique les tables d'expositions dans les applestores, où peut on les trouver ? Je refais mon chez moi et j'aimerai le meme esprit pour mon bureau 

J'ai cherché et chercheé sur google mais rien du tout, juste une rumeur comme quoi c'était IKEA...

SI vous avez des infos...

MERCI

PS: pas besoin de poster que c'est débile comme idée...


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

C'est pas IKEA en tout cas, c'est sur.

Demande à un revendeur Apple, le mobilier leur est imposé. Eventuellement sur place.


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Demande à un revendeur Apple, le mobilier leur est imposé. Eventuellement sur place.



oui et la charte est pas coton  Y a même un type qui passe contrôler


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Demande à un Genius ! 

A+


----------



## Sylow (11 Novembre 2009)

Je vois bien le scénario...

bonjours je peux vous aider ?
Oui, j'ai un soucis, je viens de déménager et vos meubles m'interessent mais je ne trouve pas le prix..^^

genre de question que jamais personne n'a posé  ^^

si je viens vous voir c'est justement parce que je suis pressé . Je dois de toute façon m'acheter une remote pour ne plus être has been ^^ mais j'aimerai savoir vite, et impossible de trouver l'équivalent ailleurs.


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Je vois bien le scénario...
> 
> bonjours je peux vous aider ?
> Oui, j'ai un soucis, je viens de déménager et vos meubles m'interessent mais je ne trouve pas le prix..^^
> ...



Transforme ton chez toi en apple store. Apple va t'envoyer un zoli devis avec la charte :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> J'ai cherché et chercheé sur google mais rien du tout, juste une rumeur comme quoi c'était IKEA...



Fais semblant de faire tomber ton stylo, et une fois à quatre pattes, regarde sous la table. Si ça se passe comme prévu, avec un peu de chance, tu verras l'étiquette avec le code barre et le nom du fabriquant collé sous le plateau.


----------



## Sylow (11 Novembre 2009)

lol c'est un peu ca en plus, j'ai le projet de me faire un carré en aluminium et dessiner la pomme et implanter une lumiere au dessus du ce bureau justement 

Mais de regarder sous le bureau ca m'est venu à l'idée mdr...il vont me prendre pour un agent d'inspection...

Ce bureau a un défaut je vais devoir vous le prendre sur le champ, appeler votre agent pou rle remplacer, celui la je m'en occupe ^^

Sinon j'appelle apple et je fais de la pub, sponsor officiel des soirées in my home 


PS: cela dit je trouve étonnant d'avoir aucune infos dessus...c'est simple, classe, élégant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Mais de regarder sous le bureau ca m'est venu à l'idée mdr...il vont me prendre pour un agent d'inspection...



C'est une possibilité parmi tant d'autres


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> j'aimerai savoir qui  fabrique les tables d'expositions dans les applestores, où peut on les trouver ? Je refais mon chez moi et j'aimerai le meme esprit pour mon bureau



À quoi ça ressemble une table d'exposition dans un apple store ? 

(en tant que provincial qui ne voyage guère, je me sens soudain aussi largué que lorsque je suis dans les forums techniques)


----------



## Sylow (11 Novembre 2009)

http://www.hotelsbycity.net/blog/eur_switzerland_zurich/files/2007/12/apple-store.jpg


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2009)

un truc comme ça&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> http://www.hotelsbycity.net/blog/eur_switzerland_zurich/files/2007/12/apple-store.jpg



ah ouais, je veux les mêmes 

pour mon garage


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah ouais, je veux les mêmes
> 
> pour mon garage


Merci de ne pas railler les lubies des jeunes membres de ce nouveau bar&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Merci de ne pas railler les lubies des jeunes membres de ce nouveau bar&#8230;



tu te méprends 

je te jure que dans mon garage, ça ferait nickel 

et vu ce que je picole, la raillerie ne peut pas être de mise 

par contre, me traite pas d'abruti... suis trop sensible même bourré


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Novembre 2009)

Les gens n'ont vraiment pas de goût, c'est navrant


----------

